# Κρασάκι του Τσου - η επιστροφή



## Count Baltar (Aug 10, 2009)

Περίπου...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 10, 2009)

Ο Δάσκαλος βάζει μεγάλα θεωρητικα ζητήματα... για το πιο καταστρεπτικό όπλο του ανθρώπου.
"Ἀπραγος" για το ΛΚΝ μόνο αυτός που δεν έχει εμπειρία ζωής, αθώος. Άλλο άπρακτος. 
Στον Μπαμπ., και αυτός που δεν κάνει τἰποτε, που λέει ο (εδώ) δάσκαλος, ο απράγμων.


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2009)

Καλημέρα και συγγνώμη που πάμε να μετατρέψουμε το νήμα σε γλωσσικό σημείωμα, αλλά πραγματικά δίνεται η εντύπωση ότι το βιντεάκι είναι αφιερωμένο σ' αυτό το πλαίσιο του ΛΝΕΓ.







Πολλά, μα πάρα πολλά, στο λεξικό του Γεωργακά.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 3, 2009)

Ο Δάσκαλος, πάντως, είναι ο Φανούρης εδώ:


----------

